# Any Activities in Utah for 2012?



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

I was wondering if there was any planned activities happening in Utah in 2012? I seem to remember a gathering in May of last year. A sort of meet and greet and a make and take combination. I live in a remote area of Northern Nevada (also known as the outskirts of reality) about 5 hrs from SLC.
I'm also looking for anything that might happen in Las Vegas. Anyone? HM


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out the Rocky Mountain Haunt Group - http://www.rockymountainhaunters.com/
They have monthly meetings and a 3 day gathering with numerous projects in June.


----------

